# Hi,my aquascape



## tishovsx (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello, I come from Sofia, Bulgaria, I've read a lot of your articles and I highly appreciate your opinion about aquaristics and aquarium design. I'd like you to comment on my aquascape.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## zman (Mar 12, 2006)

tishovsx
It is ver nice indeed, how long have you been keeping this aquarium?


----------



## gvescovi (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice..
looking as a "U" scape.

Just about the wood, u could put it from left to right.

Congrats for the tank! good work!


----------



## OrionDartanyu (Mar 13, 2006)

Very beautiful tank indeed, if possible could you give some specifications on the tank? I'm just starting out in the hobby and trying to get a feel for what i can do with certain tank sizes. So the volume as well as the dimensions would be nice. 

But it's a very pretty tank, keep up the great work!


----------



## tishovsx (Jul 8, 2005)

Tank - 95x45x45 
PH- 6.5 
KH- 3 
GH-7 
NO3-10mg/l 
Fe-0.1mg/l 
K~30mg/l 
PO4~0.1mg/l 
CO2 - 20-30 mg/l 

Lighting 4x30 wats 
Eheim 2213, SERA Fil 350l/h internal filter.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice tank! How long has it been set up? What's the foreground plant you have growing on the bottom left side?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice. I wouldn't change a thing. You definatley show careful thought in the placement of each plant. Your java fern looks very healthy.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

That's a nice tank! What's that fish on the bottom left of the tank sitting on the sand? Is the Java Fern attached to the driftwood? Is kind of looks like a rock...(maybe it is a rock)... 

-Jeff


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*Nice*

You Put A Lot In Too Your Tank, It Looks Great.


----------



## fishy_fishy (Dec 20, 2005)

NICE!!!
How do u clean the gravel?


----------



## dan888 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice planted tank.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Congrats for this bright and clean tank. The background color fits perfect with the greens. The technique of disappearing the water level line in the background is perfect. Smooth color continuity from the background towards the reflection above looks uncut and very impressive.

I have some critics:
1. the complex bunch of vindelows high on the background interrupts the clear view of the background
2.Long Cryptos on the left and right sides give a symmetrical appearance. Their hights are same with the wood extension in the middle. 
3. There seems to be chlorosis on the anubias leaves on the left. Why is that?
4. The types of fish in the tank are too many and unrelated to each other.


----------



## tishovsx (Jul 8, 2005)

My tank update


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

That's a lot of SAE's. What do you feed them?


----------

